# Need Help with bid.



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Wondering if someone can do a bid for me. This property manager is "asking me" for a bid for a 325,000 sq ft. parking lot, she says I can get it if my price is right. Can you guys prepare the bid for me, then email it to me, also tell me what kinda trucks I should use, and how much salt, and sidewalk labor I need too. I tried looking at my keyboard but there isnt a search button, I "already know" what i want to charge, just seein if you guys came in mulch the same as me, I don't wanna get burnt on this one. If you dont give me a 100% straight answer, you probably just have a lot of posts and ain't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

bump, c'mon guys.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Let me get right on that for you.:salute:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you provide the address, I can charter a jet so I can get an aerial view. Then I will contact NOAA for the previous 20 years of snowfall data. I will calculate your drive time, analyze salt usage, then rent a conference room at the Hilton so I can give you a full PowerPoint presentation. Would that be OK?

As for trucks, you definitely want a cummings. They only have one turbo, which is of course *mulch* better. And you don't need no ballast with that truck. Bosch plows r good 4 u 2 use.

Or, just bid it for $100 a pass, or $50K for the season. Let me know what works best for you and your busy schedule of watching TWC.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

It's been over an hour! Do you want my help or not!?!?!?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

U just think u know a lot cuz you got 1,100 posts. Ur ideas sounds good but theres gotta be someone else who can help me *mulch* more than u. C'mon guys, I need this by the end of today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;807843 said:


> If you provide the address, I can charter a jet so I can get an aerial view. Then I will contact NOAA for the previous 20 years of snowfall data. I will calculate your drive time, analyze salt usage, then rent a conference room at the Hilton so I can give you a full PowerPoint presentation. Would that be OK?
> 
> As for trucks, you definitely want a cummings. They only have one turbo, which is of course *mulch* better. And you don't need no ballast with that truck. Bosch plows r good 4 u 2 use.
> 
> Or, just bid it for $100 a pass, or $50K for the season. Let me know what works best for you and your busy schedule of watching TWC.


LM*mulch*O


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

2COR517;807843 said:


> If you provide the address, I can charter a jet so I can get an aerial view. Then I will contact NOAA for the previous 20 years of snowfall data. I will calculate your drive time, analyze salt usage, then rent a conference room at the Hilton so I can give you a full PowerPoint presentation. Would that be OK?
> 
> As for trucks, you definitely want a cummings. They only have one turbo, which is of course *mulch* better. And you don't need no ballast with that truck. Bosch plows r good 4 u 2 use.
> 
> Or, just bid it for $100 a pass, or $50K for the season. Let me know what works best for you and your busy schedule of watching TWC.


Dont be a ASS to this guy, help him out....

.... Dont listen to this guy you dont want a cummins, You need a Few S-10's or Rangers.

If you really want to speed up the plow time I'd put big equipment on the lot... So maybe a F150 would work well for you.

Salt I'm not sure... Depends on how much you put down per event.... But if you take the whole family to WENDY's for lunch & Dinner, however many salt packets they can fit in there pockes should be enought.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Longae29;807804 said:


> Wondering if someone can do a bid for me. This property manager is "asking me" for a bid for a 325,000 sq ft. parking lot, she says I can get it if my price is right. Can you guys prepare the bid for me, then email it to me, also tell me what kinda trucks I should use, and how much salt, and sidewalk labor I need too. I tried looking at my keyboard but there isnt a search button, I "already know" what i want to charge, just seein if you guys came in mulch the same as me, I don't wanna get burnt on this one. If you dont give me a 100% straight answer, you probably just have a lot of posts and ain't know what you're talking about.


I caunt doo mulch fur yu if yuo dont postt a wurthlesss map. xysport


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Clapper&Company;807952 said:


> If you really want to speed up the plow time I'd put big equipment on the lot... So maybe a F150 would work well for you.


When you said biq equipment, I was thinking Dakota or T100.

But an F150? Wow! Short bed or long? You must have spent a long time doing the math to justify the big stuff.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

E Mail sent with the bid packet. I think it looks good with color graphs on your winter total ,production times for plowing salting totals with 6 different kinds of spreaders ,also tossed in a sidewalk calculation and types of shovels that will be used.Also gave them several payment plans.I had the insurance company also work out any details for slip and fall claims . And lastly the lawyers signed off on to ,they said they will take care of any problems through out the season.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

GV, you continue to raise the bar. I would tell you you're my hero, but I already said that to a couple other guys this week.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2COR517;808082 said:


> GV, you continue to raise the bar. I would tell you you're my hero, but I already said that to a couple other guys this week.


They needed a second opinion


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

2COR517;808037 said:


> When you said biq equipment, I was thinking Dakota or T100.
> 
> But an F150? Wow! Short bed or long? You must have spent a long time doing the math to justify the big stuff.


Well you know I alway say go big or go Home!


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I just broke the 1,000 mark to become a PS Addict. I didn't realize that all the newbees wouldn't respect me anymore.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

bump it up~!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

_:::what does mulch have to do with this?:::_


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

Longae. made me laugh. Mulch still going on around here. A150 short box would be too mulch truck for that lot. Ask her how mulch she paid last year. Tell her you have too mulch equipment and really need the work, your kids eat too mulch food, and you never got mulch money from obama. How mulch snow do you usually get? Got to go I am mulch too busy getting the rigs ready.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I was actually doing a search for something, and I came across this thread where I was asking for help, and I was like what the....?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TCLA;1099299 said:


> View attachment 82028


Would you quit posting that picture of yourself.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;1099402 said:


> Would you quit posting that picture of yourself.


You're just jealous he's so mulch more handsome than you....


----------

